# courses for this



## btr568 (Oct 7, 2007)

Is there any place that offers a short course on how to do this?My wife is a nurse and she is rather keen on the subject of me doing this once we have some hives up and running this year.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Interesting question. I have not heard of any. IMO It would be hard to find anyone that would teach this. There is liability issues if the individual taking the course would practice apitheripy on someone other than themselves. Thats where the problems start.


----------



## Southern BeeLady (Dec 29, 2005)

check out http://www.apitherapy.org/
If there are any scheduled training sessions offered, they may be listed here.
Last summer there was one someplace in the tri-city area of NC.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Excellent advice, Southern Bee Lady. The American Apitherapy Society sponsored that event last year in NC. This year it is in Seattle, Washington in April. 

http://www.apitherapy.org/news.html

Susan


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*bee stings*

you might try to hook up with a DR. I have in past they prescribe stings I send bees. the Dr. gets his fees and I send a cage with 15 workers. I get 25.00 and the DR. a office visit. go figure i do the work he gets the big pay off.
least you don't have to be worried about being sued.
Don


----------

